# Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Nicol Matt / Nordic Chamber Choir
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium

Release Date July 25, 2000
Duration01:17:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

4R


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I was thinking about purchasing this material performed by Polyphony, but your giving this performance a 4R has me re-thinking.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

lol

i put those rating there for myself which is why they are but a number or number and letter

it's code you cracked!

i don't pretend to be a reviewer. 

i was gonna send you a pm to explain my simple, but for me, effective rating system

i do not listen as most, i listen in macro, it's just natural to me

the only element i rate is how it moves me, inspires me, demands my mood react to the sound

virtuoso play, innovation, perfect clarity... it does not matter
i ignore all this and instead demand the experience

i don't think about or concern myself with which elements contributed to my reaction

so, if someone asks me to compare two of the same works, I cannot

I can only offer my sensory reaction, preference, without support.

The numbers I assign are really a personal guide I use to recall the experience.

a 3 1/2 or higher means I will look to listen to the piece again.

a 2 1/2 or lower and I won't be listening again. 

Obviously a 3, means maybe. 

Then I put an R or don't after it.

R is for recommend. An R means that I think, mistaken or not, that the recording would appeal to most even if I don't appreciate it. An example, the material may just not be what I enjoy but I fully recognize it's merit. That may get a 2.5R. I won't be listening again but if from the info I provide it interests you, I can recommend it.

Conversely, I have rated things 4.5 and not recommended it. Why? It can be many reasons but in the end it comes down to me recognizing the recordings limitations yet it still appeals to my emotion, strongly in the case of a 4.5. 

I started adding the R when (on another form) people would be surprised at my rating and think a 3 not worth a purchase.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for the clarity. I appreciate the fact you took the time to explain it to me. It now gives me a deeper insight to your blog postings.


----------

